# Usb flash drive



## Vwhall (Dec 12, 2008)

I have an Audi a4 1.8t 2005 with stock 6 cd changer. I would like to know if I buy this cable http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B6_A4-Quattro-1.8T/Interior/Stereo/ES389935/

Can I usb a usb flash drive to read my music or I will need an mp3 with his original cable.
That would be really cool if I just can plug a usb flash drive and read my music


----------



## 3waygeek (Jan 21, 2010)

The cable you link to plugs into the AMI (Audi Music Interface), which, in current models, is mutually exclusive with the CD changer. If you swapped out the changer for the AMI (which, IIRC, ECS Tuning sells for around $180), it should work. IIRC, the AMI is somewhat limited in functionality; it won't handle large numbers of MP3 files, and may not handle nested directories.

Another approach would be to replace the changer with a third-party interface, such as the Dension Gateway 300 or Gateway Five. The 300 has iPod/Aux/USB inputs, and the Five adds Bluetooth phone & audio. I'm using the 300 in my 2010 A3 to play MP3s off a 32GB thumb drive containing 100+ CDs worth of music; it works pretty well.


----------

